# Eastman



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Do any of you use this supplier and if so how is their service?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have used them plenty. in my opinion they prolly as good as any in our area. I just don't care for the 1/4 turns in any brand I'm aware of.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Ill be frank; 

They are the lowest cost supplier compared to anyone here in town. We are talking 50 percent cheaper, especially on galv steel stuff, slipjoint, and some misc stuff.

The way the items are packed is HORRIBLE, 

The staff has a HIGH turnover rate. 

Goodluck returning anything. You will wait FOREVER for credits. 

They don't tell you when something is in or out of stock when you order online--- it just doesn't show up in the box.

When I say packing is bad, we mean BAD. Bottoms of boxes busted open from ups or fedex, because they try and put 80 lbs of stuff in a 20 lb box. Loose fittings rolling around in the box.. etc.

Some items, you must be cautious. They are REALLY CHEAP in quality. GARBAGE basket strainers, strange looking and feeling angle valves... 

In summary, things like fittings are from nibco so you really cant go wrong. No-hubs are imported, but good. Ferncos are good, slip-joint stuff is all individually bagged, pex fittings I dont trust, they are Korea.

Just keep an eye on what you order... We usually order 5 or 6 times a year from them.


Oh, the faucets are junk too..

Goodluck !


----------

